# هل يجوز ان تتزوج مسيحية بمسلم ؟



## نسمة الروح (10 أبريل 2009)

*.................................*

*في هذا  القسم نحن لن نريد شهاتدك *

*فهو قسم للأسئلة المسيحية فقط *

*حرر بواسطة .... fredyyy*
 
اسئل علماء المسيحية

هل يجوز ان تتزوج مسيحية بمسلم ؟


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أبريل 2009)

*لا... لانه لا خلطة بين النور و الظلمة.
لا مسيحي بمسلمة و لا مسيحية بمسلم.
*


----------



## lion_heart (10 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> اسئل علماء المسيحية
> 
> هل يجوز ان تتزوج مسيحية بمسلم ؟


 

*لا طبعا*


كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 , 15 لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟ ​


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> اسئل علماء المسيحية
> 
> هل يجوز ان تتزوج مسيحية بمسلم ؟


 

*ممكن طبعاً *

*إذا قَبِلَ العريس أن يؤمن بالمسيح إيمان حقيقي من القلب *

*في هذه الحالة سيكون الإثنان أحياء في المسيح *

*وليس طرف حي والآخر ميت *


----------



## قمر النهار (11 أبريل 2009)

*اختى الغالية هل يجوز مسلمة تتزوج مسيحى

طبعا لا ليه لان الاولاد هياخدوا دين الاب ويبقوا مسيحيين ده من وجة نظر اسلامية

لكن يجوز للبنت المسيحية جوازها من مسلم اولا وده برده من وجهة نظر اسلامية

لانه هيدخل الجنة على حسها ولانه هيكثر النسل الاسلامى ودى طبعا فكرة انانية جدا

من ناحية العقل الانسانى


اما من ناحية الدين المسيحى وده ايمانا

لا يختلط النور بالظلمة احنا عندنا الزيجة سر من اسرار الكنيسة

يعنى لازم يكون الزواج مقدس ومش هيكمل التقديس ده الا لما يكونوا الطرفيين مؤمنين

والايمان هنا يكون بالعقيدة المسيحية وده المهم اننا نوكن مؤمنين لاننا بنكون بيت مقدس اولا

بيكون الرب يسوع المسيح هو اساسه يبقى فى النهاية

ازاى مسحية هتتجوز مسلم 

الاجابة النهائية لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يجوز

ارجو انك تكونى استعبتى الامر احنا عندنا لايجوز المسيحى او المسيحية يتجوزوا غير مسيحيين

وده العدل الالهى

بشكر اخواتى على ردهم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## نسمة الروح (11 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حبيبى المانع

انا اقدر راى علماء المسيحية *....................*

شكرا للرد *....................*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

لي تعليق بسيط علي الموضوع

بنسبه لسؤالك لا يجوز نهائي لعده اسباب واخواتي قاله كتير منها ولكن سوف اوضح جزء بسيط

الهدف من الزواج هو تكوين بيت مسيحي مقدس يساعد كل منهم الاخر علي الخلاص 

هو الهدف الاساس من الزواج وهنا يقفد الزواج من المسلم هذا الهدف 

*..........................*

تحياتي


----------



## Hallelujah (12 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا احترم فتاوى علماء المسيحية *............*


 

*من الجيد انك تسال والاخوة لم يقصروا في الرد*
*لا يتزوج المسيحي والمسيحية بغير المسيحيين*


----------



## بهاء يعقوب (12 أبريل 2009)

طيب وايه الفائده من سؤالك ده


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*موضوع وتم تحريره والسؤال تمت أجابته *
*لماذا الأطاله فيه وتشتيته*

*السؤال وأجيب هل من جديد أخت نسمة أم نغلق الموضوع ..... المشرف*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نسمة الروح (14 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والله يا استاذ بهاء فيه اكتر من سببين مثل انا كنت زمان بحب وحدة اجنبية كاثوليكية وكانت مستعدة للجواز فحبيت اعرف هل هى كده كانت حتخالف دينها ولا لا

وبرضه فيه ناس كتير مسلمين ومسيحيين ممكن يتجوزوا فانا عايز اعرف الفتاوى عندكم 

وشكرا ليكم


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2009)

*العضو الفاضل نسمة الروح
لا يوجد فى المسيحة فتاوى
و لا احد يفتى كل يوم بفتوة عندنا 
و لكن عندنا تعاليم الانجيل واضحه و صريحه للكل طول السنين و ثابته على طول المدى 
و لكن ليس لدينا فتاوى كل يوم بل هو ايمان و عقائد و تعاليم ثابته طول الدهر 

و اريد ان اضيف على اجابات اخوتى
بان الزواج فى المسيحيه سر مقدس يتم داخل الكنيسة 
بطقوس و صلوات معينة و بحلول الروح القدس على  كل من العروسين 
فهل عندما يتزوج المسلم من المسيحيه سوف يتم الزواج بهذا الشكل الكنسى السليم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اذن فلا يصلح ان تتزوج مسيحيه من مسلم ولا مسلمه من مسيحى 
و شكرا على حسن الحوار
ربنااااااااااا يباركك اخى *​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أبريل 2009)

*اكيد ممنوع و لا يسمح الزواج من غير المسيحيين .. لانه اي زواج خارج نطاق الكنيسة يعتبر زواج حرام متله متل الزنى...
و اكيد اللي بيقبل بهيك زواج رح يكون خارج عن دينه و لا يحسب على المسيحيين  ​*


----------



## نسمة الروح (16 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا على ردودكم 

وللاخت أنوش

ماذا يفعل القساوسة فى الأمور المستحدثة ؟


----------



## fredyyy (16 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> .......
> ماذا يفعل القساوسة فى *الأمور المستحدثة* ؟


 

*يرجعون للكتاب المقدس في كل أمر *

*ومن الناحية الأخرى يُعطي الرب لهم معونة بالروح القدس الساكن فيهم للتكلم بكل ما هو حق وصالح ونافع *

*فليس حديث لا يعلمه الله *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (16 أبريل 2009)

يعنى ما فى قوانين للكنيسه لمن تتزوج او يتزوج 
بمسلم او  مسلمه ما فى شى ء ذكر فى الانجيل لها 
الحد من الزواج من مسلم او مسلمه


----------



## Strident (16 أبريل 2009)

من يتزوج\تتزوج بغير المؤمن(ة) قد خرج من الإيمان أصلاً...أي كأنه أنكر الإيمان...

قوانين ايه بقى اللي هاتحطها على واحد مش  في الإيمان أساساً؟
الله بقى هو اللي يحاسبه يوم الدينونة...لو مارجعش و تاب

منكر الإيمان أو الذي تزوج بغير مؤمن لو رجع ممكن يبقى فيه قوانين توبة (صلوات، أصوام، حرمان لفترة معينة، ...)
كتأديب و ليس انتقام، لكي يعلم ثمن خطأه.

لو أنا فهمت كلمة "الحد" صح، لأن جملتك مش واضحة، فنحن ليس عندنا حدود و قطع أطراف و جلد و تعذيب و هذه العقوبات الهمجية...

الله هو من سيحاسب كل واحد...


----------



## Rosetta (16 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> يعنى ما فى قوانين للكنيسه لمن تتزوج او يتزوج
> بمسلم او  مسلمه ما فى شى ء ذكر فى الانجيل لها
> الحد من الزواج من مسلم او مسلمه



*كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 , 15 لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟​*


----------



## عبدالسلام (17 أبريل 2009)

اذن المسحيه مثل  الاسلام
ممنوع  الزواج من الاخر


----------



## anosh (17 أبريل 2009)

*و من امتى المسيحيه كان يجوز فيها الجواز من الاخر​*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (17 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 , 15 لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟​*





[color="magenta[size="4"]"]ممكن اخى العزيز انك توضح ليااا هذا الكلام والمقصود من كلامى ما 
معنى هذا الكلام واين الحد الى فيه وشكراااا لك [/color]​[/size]


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> [color="magenta[size="4"]"]ممكن اخى العزيز انك توضح ليااا هذا الكلام والمقصود من كلامى ما
> معنى هذا الكلام واين الحد الى فيه وشكراااا لك [/color]​[/size]



*اولا اخ مسلم انا بنت !!!
تانيا المقصود بهذه الاية انه لا شراكة للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن ..لانه يستحيل ان يرتبط الخاطئ مع غير الخاطئ..كما انه لا شراكة للظلام مع النور.
فكما ان المسيح لا يتفق مع الشيطان فكذلك المؤمن لا يتفق مع غير المؤمن!!!

و المقصود بغير المؤمن اي الذي ينكر المسيح و ينكر خلاصه للعالم و ينكر قيامته من بين الاموات ...​*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أبريل 2009)

عبدالسلام قال:


> اذن المسحيه مثل الاسلام
> ممنوع الزواج من الاخر


 

*معلش *
*المعلومة خطأ *

*يحال الى الإخوة الأحباء المتخصصين للرد في قسمهم *



*al safer_3*, *Scofield*, *أسد الغابة*, *صوت صارخ*, *الحوت*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2009)

عبدالسلام قال:


> اذن المسحيه مثل الاسلام
> ممنوع الزواج من الاخر


 

الاسلام في موضوع الزواج يسمح بالزواج من المسيحيات واليهوديات وهذا واضح في الاحاديث والايات القرانيه وحياه الرسول .

لان الهدف من الزواج ليس تكوين بيت وكل ما يتعلق بالزواج ولكن من اجل الجنس 

عكس المسيحيه نهائي فكيف تقول مثل الاسلام

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2009)

تم حذف الردود السابقة لخروجها عن الموضوع و التطرق للإسلاميات
الرجاء من الأخوة التي حذفت ردودهم الأنتباه و عدم تكرار هذه الحالة

نرجع للأخ صاحب الموضوع
سؤالك تمت الأجابة عليه بوضوح أن المسيحي لا يتزوج بغير مسيحية مؤمنة 

هل هناك صعوبة في فهم الأجابة أم انك فهمت و أكتفيت بالرد؟


----------



## Bent el Mokhals (5 يونيو 2009)

*لا طبعا لا يجوز لان الكتاب بيقول لا تكونوا تحت نير الغير مؤمنين   
اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ *


----------



## Kerya_Layson (5 يونيو 2009)

تمام اختنا بنت المخلص لا يجوز لغير المؤمن بالمسيح ان يتزوج بمؤمنه


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2009)

أرجو قراءة هذا الرابط ، أخوتنا الأحبة أعطوا رأيهم 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82854


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا يجوز لأن المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح ويحبه ويعترف بنبوته وبجميع معجزاته ..... ويجوز للمسيحية ان تبقى على دينها والمسلم يبقى على دينه


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

nojdar قال:


> طبعا يجوز لأن المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح ويحبه ويعترف بنبوته وبجميع معجزاته ..... ويجوز للمسيحية ان تبقى على دينها والمسلم يبقى على دينه



*نحن هنا نتكلم من خلال تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وليس طبقا لمبادئ الإسلام ..... وإيمان المسلم بالمسيح إيمان لا يطابق الإيمان المسيحى .... والزواج فى المسيحية هو سر مقدس وليس مجرد إشهار لأثبات النسب فى الإسلام ....*


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نحن هنا نتكلم من خلال تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وليس طبقا لمبادئ الإسلام ..... وإيمان المسلم بالمسيح إيمان لا يطابق الإيمان المسيحى .... والزواج فى المسيحية هو سر مقدس وليس مجرد إشهار لأثبات النسب فى الإسلام ....*



نعم يا صديقي والكتاب المقدس لم ينفي زواج المسيحية بمسلم وليس موجودا فيه اي نص يخص النفي بالزواج من غير مسيحي .... لأن المسلمون جميعهم يحبون المسيح ويؤمنون به .... وكتابكم يقول لاتنكحوا تحت نير غير المؤمنين .... والمسلمين جميعهم يؤمنون بالمسيح عليه السلام


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أغسطس 2013)

nojdar قال:


> طبعا يجوز لأن المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح ويحبه ويعترف بنبوته وبجميع معجزاته ..... ويجوز للمسيحية ان تبقى على دينها والمسلم يبقى على دينه


 
 لو  تزوج  المسلم  من  مسيحيه ... وبعد  فتره  كفرها .... أيه  الحل ؟  مفيش  حل  مرضي  للكافره​ 
:t37:​ 
بلاش  كفرها .. مش هايسمح  لها  بممارسه  شعائرها  الدينيه .. تعمل  أيه ؟؟ تعيط  ولا  تشتكي  لشيخ  الزاويه !​ 
 :crying:​ 
الأولاد  اللي  أنجبتهم .. هايكونو  علي  أي  دين ؟    
علي  دين  الأب !!​ 
 :36_1_4:​ 
الزواج  لمختلفي  الأديان ... غير مفضل  نهائيا .. بل  أمر مكروه .. ومن  يقبل  به .. لم يدرك  عواقبه  المستقبليه !!
وأنا  أتحدث  هنا  علي  الزواج  بين  مختلف  الأديان  عموما ... وبلاش  أمثله زي " بس  القلب  ومايريد "    ​


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> لو  تزوج  المسلم  من  مسيحيه ... وبعد  فتره  كفرها .... أيه  الحل ؟  مفيش  حل  مرضي  للكافره​
> :t37:​
> بلاش  كفرها .. مش هايسمح  لها  بممارسه  شعائرها  الدينيه .. تعمل  أيه ؟؟ تعيط  ولا  تشتكي  لشيخ  الزاويه !​
> :crying:​
> ...



لا يا صديقي اولا الاسلام (القرآن) لم يقل ابدا ابدا ان النصارى كفار .... بل قال من آمن بالله واليوم الاخر وملائكته وكتبه ورسله وعمل صالحا نصرانيا او يهوديا سيدخل الجنة ولا يجوز ان نقول لهم كفار :smile01
ثانيا الاولاد سيكونون على دين الاب .... :94:

ثالثا نعم الزواج بمختلف الاديان يمكن ان تكون لها عواقب ولاكن يجب ان يتحملوها لانهم اختاروا بعضهم البعض :act23:
واخيرا .... يجوز للمسيحية ان تتزوج مسلما ولكن الافضل انه كل شخص يتزوج من ديانته ولكن لا يمكن ان نقول لا يجوز ... شكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*إذن ..... لماذا لا تتزوج المسلمة بمسيحى ..... 

لفظ النكاح الغير مهذب غير موجود فى الكتاب المقدس

لابد أن تأتى بالنصوص الإنجيلية من مصادرها المسيحية ..... هذا تحذير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أغسطس 2013)

nojdar قال:


> لا يا صديقي اولا الاسلام (القرآن) لم يقل ابدا ابدا ان النصارى كفار ....




*لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم  ...... هل تم حذفها من القرآن*


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إذن ..... لماذا لا تتزوج المسلمة بمسيحى .....
> 
> لفظ النكاح الغير مهذب غير موجود فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> لابد أن تأتى بالنصوص الإنجيلية من مصادرها المسيحية ..... هذا تحذير *



السبب يا صديقي لأن المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح ويحبه ويؤمن بنبوته وبجميع معجزاته .... ولكن النصراني لا يحب الرسول محمد ولا يؤمن به ولا بنبوته ..... فأي نصراني يحب الرسول محمد ويؤمن به كما يؤمن المسلمون بالمسيح يجوز لا ان يتزوج مسلة اما اذا لا يؤمن بمحمد ولا يحبه فلا يجوز له .... شكرا


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم  ...... هل تم حذفها من القرآن*



جميل يا صديقي : الذي يقول ان المسيح (الرجل) هو الله فهو كافر !! ولكن النصراني الحقيقي الذي كان يعبد الله ولم يكن يعبد المسيح فهو ليس كافر .... الذي يقول ان الله انسان يأكل ويشرب و ..... فهو كافر لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول ليس الله انسانا !! اما الذي يقول ان مريم ام الله ام المسيح هو الله ام الله ثلاثة اشخاص فهو (كافر) حسب عقيدتنا لأن الله واحد لم يلد ولم يولد .... شكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أغسطس 2013)

لا يجوز الزواج  من مسلم للمسيحية
وكذلك المسيحى لايجوز زواجه من مسلمة


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا يجوز الزواج  من مسلم للمسيحية
> وكذلك المسيحى لايجوز زواجه من مسلمة



بلى يجوز يا صديقي يجوز في الاسلام ان يتزوج مسلم مسيحية ولكن الافضل ان تتزوج مسلة .... ولكن لا يجوز للمسلمة ان تتزوج مسيحيا ..... شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*


nojdar قال:



السبب يا صديقي لأن المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح ويحبه ويؤمن بنبوته وبجميع معجزاته .... ولكن النصراني لا يحب الرسول محمد ولا يؤمن به ولا بنبوته ..... فأي نصراني يحب الرسول محمد ويؤمن به كما يؤمن المسلمون بالمسيح يجوز لا ان يتزوج مسلة اما اذا لا يؤمن بمحمد ولا يحبه فلا يجوز له .... شكرا



أنقر للتوسيع...

ياحبيبى بلاش الاسطوانة المشروخة دى 
هاتقولى المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح.......فسأسلك اى ايمان بالمسيح؟
هل تقبل ايمانى بالمسيح الله المتجسد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
هتقولى المسلم يؤمن بالله وكتبه .........فسأسلك اى كتب تؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!        هل تؤمن بالانجيل زالتوراه التى نقدسها وموجودة بين ايدينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*



			جميل يا صديقي : الذي يقول ان المسيح (الرجل) هو الله فهو كافر !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن فأنت تقبل زواج مسلم من كافره حسب اعتقادك
واذن ليس لدينا اى ارضيه مشتركه فى الايمان بالمسيح وبالتالى لايجوز هذا الجواز فحجتك بان المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح اضحت باطلة بعد ان كشفنا زيفها
*


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ياحبيبى بلاش الاسطوانة المشروخة دى
> هاتقولى المسلم يؤمن بالمسيح.......فسأسلك اى ايمان بالمسيح؟
> *



حسنا يا صديقي بخصوص المسيح نحن نؤمن به كرجل وك نبي ونحبه ونقدسه ولكن لا نؤمن بانه هو الله لأنه لم يقل انا الله ..... 
اما بخصوص هل تؤمن بالانجيل والتوراة والزبور ..... نعم نحن نؤمن بتلك الكتب كلها التي اوحاها الله الى انبيائه عيسى و موسى و داوود ...
شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

nojdar قال:


> حسنا يا صديقي بخصوص المسيح نحن نؤمن به كرجل وك نبي ونحبه ونقدسه ولكن لا نؤمن بانه هو الله لأنه لم يقل انا الله .....
> اما بخصوص هل تؤمن بالانجيل والتوراة والزبور ..... نعم نحن نؤمن بتلك الكتب كلها التي اوحاها الله الى انبيائه عيسى و موسى و داوود ...
> شكرا


*طالما لاتؤمن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد فاذن ليس لديك الايمان المشترك بالمسيح مع اى مسيحيه فى العالم يجعلها تقبل بك زوجا.

اما بالنسبة للايمان بالانجيل والتوراه نعم انت تؤمن بمجرد اسماء الكتب لكن لو سالتك عن انجيلى قستقول انه محرف وكذلك التوراه وبالتالى لاتوجد اى ارضية مشتركه بالنسبة للكتب المقدسة.*


----------



## nojdar (5 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طالما لاتؤمن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد فاذن ليس لديك الايمان المشترك بالمسيح مع اى مسيحيه......*



حسنا يا صديقي واين اجد ان الله ظهر في الجسد ؟! هل هذا في الانجيل ؟ لأن المسيح قال الله ربنا واحد ... اي ان الله رب المسيح ايضا وربنا وهذا الذي نؤمن به .... 
ثانيا بخصوص الكتب السماوية نحن نؤمن بها نؤمن بانجيل المسيح ولكن لا نؤمن بانجيل يوحنا او متى او مرقص او لوقا على انها كتب الله ... نؤمن بكلام المسيح فقط انجيل المسيح اما باقي الكتب فربما تكون صحيحة وربما فيها بعض الاشياء ليست صحيحة لانها من تأليف لوقا ومرقس ومتى ويوحنا .... شكرا صديقي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2013)

*



حسنا يا صديقي واين اجد ان الله ظهر في الجسد ؟! هل هذا في الانجيل ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم فى الانجيل.... الانجيل مليان بالايات التى تعلن بصورة واضحة جدا ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد.



لأن المسيح قال الله ربنا واحد ... اي ان الله رب المسيح ايضا وربنا وهذا الذي نؤمن به .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم وحدانية الله عقيدة مسيحية اكيده لكن هذا لايمنع ان يكون الله ظهر لنا بالجسد فى شخص المسيح.



ثانيا بخصوص الكتب السماوية نحن نؤمن بها نؤمن بانجيل المسيح ولكن لا نؤمن بانجيل يوحنا او متى او مرقص او لوقا على انها كتب الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن فانت لاتؤمن باى انجيل فى العالم انت تؤمن بالاسم فقط فالمسيح لم يكتب اى انجيل ولكن الانلجيل الاربعة المعروفه كتبها تلاميذ ورسل المسيح فيما بعد 



نؤمن بكلام المسيح فقط انجيل المسيح اما باقي الكتب فربما  تكون صحيحة وربما فيها بعض الاشياء ليست صحيحة لانها من تأليف لوقا ومرقس  ومتى ويوحنا .... شكرا صديقي

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام المسيح مدون بالاناجيل الاربعه ...لايوجد مايسمى بانجيل المسيح ككتاب ....فانجيل المسيح هو انجيل متى وانجيل مرقس وانجيل لوقا وانجيل يوحنا......
لاحظت انه لايوجد لديك اى ايمان بالمسيحية ولا بالهها ولا بكتبها وبالتالى فلايصلح زواجك باى مسيحيه.
*


----------



## fredyyy (5 أغسطس 2013)

* الأخ / nojdar*

*لقد ُفصلت من المنتدى بسبب تجاوزك لقوانين المنتدي *

*وإصرارك على الكلام عن الإسلام في القسم المسيحي *

*وقبل أن ُأغلق الموضوع لأنه ليس موضوعك بل موضوع نسمة الروح من 2009 *

*لك أن تعرف ولكل زوارنا الأعزاء *

*أن من يُقبل على الزواج من مسيحية يفعل هذا لأسباب عديدة منها : *

*- لم يجد في قومه من يأتمنها على حياته إلا مسيحية يعيش معها *

*- لم يجد في قومه إنسانه لا تنحرف من ورائه إلا إنسانه مسيحية *

*- لم يجد في قومه إنسانه لها علاقة قوية بالله إلا إنسانه مسيحية *

*- لم يجد في قومه إستقرارًا عائليًا ومحبة حقيقية إلا في عائلتها *

*- ربما أيضًا من أجل ما لديها من مال وتركها بعد الحصول عليه *

*- ربما لما لديها من جمال ليُمتع نفسه دونها ظانًا أنها أداة لذلك *

*- ربما لقهرها...الشئ الذي لم يستطيع أن يفعله بقوة المسيحية *


** كلمة عن الإيمان بالمسيح *

*إيمان المسيحي الحقيقي بالمسيح *

*ليس هو إيمان أن المسيح جاء فقط إلى العالم بل لكي يخلص به العالم *

*المسيح لم يأتي إلى العالم ليبشرنا بالفداء بل كان هو فداؤنا ويضمن لنا حياة أبدية مع الله بدمه *

*الإيمان بالمسيح يُغيِّر الخاطي إلي قديس وليس ليُعطي وصايا فشل الانسان في حِفظ واحدة منها *


*أخيرًا *

*أرسل الله لنا كلمته *

*وحفظها دون أي تحريف *

*لأنه قادر أن يحفظها من عبث أي إنسان *


.​


----------

